# mountain bike commuter



## mk9 (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone use a stock or modified mountain bike for commuting?
I had a 1999 Specialized Rock hopper Pro with a Surly 1X1 fork and Nimbus Armadillos.
Since someone decided they needed to liberate my bike, I'm now looking for another.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I ride a 2005 RM Element FS with 1.25 inch slicks in the summer and 1.95 inch studs in the winter.

90-130mm Talus Fork with the lockout and a RP3. 46/32/22...11/34.

I also ride the bike in the mountains with 2.35 inch knobbies.

The bike just crossed 40,000 km.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Check out the 'post your commuter photos' thread... you will get tons of ideas.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a stumpjumper sport set up for commuting. Mostly stock components, right down to the tomaselli grips, but new crossroads tires and thorn proof tubes. Added a rear rack and fenders, front and rear lights, coffee cup holder and a bell. Good to go on the streets, MUT, and occasional singletrack foray


----------



## tenacious b (Apr 21, 2012)

I've been commuting on an MTB for the last 10 years. The last 4 years I put 1.5 street tires (Nimbus Sport), but the first 6 were on 2" knobbies. An old rigid steel bike makes a great commuting platform; cheap and sturdy.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

mk9 said:


> Anyone use a stock or modified mountain bike for commuting?
> 
> Since someone decided they needed to liberate my bike, I'm now looking for another.


Yeah, most of us do at least some of our commutes on mtb, some do all of them.

Sorry about the liberation


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Another recent thread on the topic:
http://forums.mtbr.com/commuting/commuting-mountain-bike-road-bike-769226.html

My dedicated commuter is my old mountain bike with road tires. It was one of the best choices I've made. It let me keep using a bike I love AND it let me get a FS mountain bike.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

I threw on a Topeak rack, two sets of bar ends, pair of 40mm Kendras, and lights on my mtb and commute. I can pull off everything but the tires in less than 10 min to hit the trails.


----------



## twizted (Apr 26, 2012)

my commute for now is a RM vertex team and love it, i'm new at it...


----------



## thelivingdead (May 8, 2012)

Salsa El Mariachi for my commute. 8 miles old unimproved double track road with 2 stream crossings, 5 miles graded dirt road with washboard from hell, 7 miles pavement, 1 mile single track. Only possible during warmer months though.....sigh.


----------



## Urbanride (May 28, 2012)

Over the years I have commuted on specialized hard rock, rock hopper and Gary fisher Aquila. Biggest problem I had was being first one at the office during snow/ice storms.

Will admit commutes on road/track bikes had faster pace but when weather turns bad having MTB was a plus.


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

I ride a Marin Point Reyes which is basically a mountain bike with a carbon fork and street tires. The geometry is basically the same as that of a 29er bike otherwise.


----------



## Hemidart (Mar 15, 2006)

I used to commute with a Mid 90's Trek 970.....


----------



## oromis (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm on a trek 6000 and it has been great


----------



## prepsheriff (May 8, 2012)

Picked up a Trek 4300 2009, just slapped on Specialized Flak Jackets 1.25's, Sonoma Gel seat and Bontrager Evoke RL Grips. Looking at an upgraded Stem, seatpost and possibly going to 31.8 handlebars


----------



## JoeKan (May 30, 2012)

Funny you should ask. About 20 years ago, I already had 3 bikes but they were all lousy for commuting. 2 road bikes and a mountain bike. I decided to build myself a custom commuter.

I bought a mountain bike frame from a shop that someone stripped for parts - $150. Then I coated the inside with linseed oil and left it hanging in the garage for 2 months over the summer until the oil dried - rust proofing - you never know. Then I built up the bike up with older mtn bike components off the Cannondale I ride. I put on drop handlebars from a road bike and bar-end shifters ($80). I wanted to put on road STI brake shifters, but they were too expensive at that time ($500+). For tires, I highly recommend Specialized Fat Boys - the only tires that I know that contain a belt and are rated for 100 psi.

I actually have 2 sets of rims - one with slicks and one with mtn bike tires. I take it off road as well. Lot easier to swap rims rather than tires for bad weather or change of riding venue..

Been riding that bike for over 20 years and it rides fast and precise. I can hop curbs like a mtn bike, yet fly down the road like a road bike. The nice thing is that it looks like some kind of a weird road bike, so the bike thieves haven't bothered me much. Looks even weirder with mtn bike tires.

Can't post a picture though - I have it out for servicing. After 20 years of riding and doing my own maintenance, I figured that I better have a pro go over it and strip it down for an overhaul.

The best commuter is one that you create yourself by adding the features you'd think it should have.


----------



## qdawgg (Jun 21, 2007)

I commute on a Chinese ebay carbon frame mtb. I have 2 wheelsets, 1 for mtn bike rides and for my commutes/road rides I have cheap Nashbar slicks on another wheelset.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

JoeKan said:


> Funny you should ask. About 20 years ago, I already had 3 bikes but they were all lousy for commuting. 2 road bikes and a mountain bike. I decided to build myself a custom commuter.
> 
> I bought a mountain bike frame from a shop that someone stripped for parts - $150. Then I coated the inside with linseed oil and left it hanging in the garage for 2 months over the summer until the oil dried - rust proofing - you never know. Then I built up the bike up with older mtn bike components off the Cannondale I ride. I put on drop handlebars from a road bike and bar-end shifters ($80). I wanted to put on road STI brake shifters, but they were too expensive at that time ($500+). For tires, I highly recommend Specialized Fat Boys - the only tires that I know that contain a belt and are rated for 100 psi.
> 
> ...


That sounds awesome. I'm getting a full suspension trail bike and I'm excited about turning my xc hardtail into a commuter/urban bike.


----------



## ClaytonOregon (Jun 3, 2012)

I plan on commuting half time on my road bike and the other half on a mountain bike. 

I will be pulling my kid in a trailer on my mountain bike however.


----------



## mhwong529 (Jun 4, 2012)

My commuting bike is a Fuel EX 5, actually it's my "everything" bike because I don't have a car...

My friends always say it is kind of waste to use this thing for commuting though...


----------



## yeahdog31 (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a 1998 Mongoose Switchback (yeah, back before they were totally crappy) that I rode as a MTB for almost 10 years, then after getting a new MTB I relegated the old 'goose to commuting duties. I tore off all the components, welded disc brake tabs on it (it's a steel frame), had it powdercoated, and converted to 700c wheels. It has gone through several component variations, but currently I'm running a single 39t ring in the front and Sram 9-speed (11-34) in the rear. 
I ride it to work every day.
Lots and lots of smiles and miles from that old bike.


----------



## prepsheriff (May 8, 2012)

Made some other mods.. Bar ends, Body Geometry grips, Thomson seatpost and collar, Crank Bros platform pedals...will post final..


----------



## prepsheriff (May 8, 2012)

My Patrol Bike at work... I own this and use it for CSO Bike Patrol. Getting a little rear hub noise, but the bike has been Rock solid since I bought it new in 2003.


----------



## fishy (Jan 2, 2004)

this is mine - an old specialized stumpjumper. still kick ass. saddle since changed to a fizik aliante.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll have to dig up the pictures, I have a Kona Cinder Cone with a Salsa rigid fork, Soma Clarence bars and a rack and fenders. When the weather is nicer I use my CX bike instead since it's lighter.


----------



## Bald_Ben (May 2, 2005)

*They see me trollin, they hatin*


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

prepsheriff said:


> My Patrol Bike at work... I own this and use it for CSO Bike Patrol. Getting a little rear hub noise, but the bike has been Rock solid since I bought it new in 2003.


You have to buy your own???

Fishy, if you`re trying to make me drool myself to death, you`re off to a good start. Twice in two days is just ruthless :nono:


----------



## fishy (Jan 2, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> ....
> 
> Fishy, if you`re trying to make me drool myself to death, you`re off to a good start. Twice in two days is just ruthless :nono:


not everyone would appreciate a 1992/3 specialized stumpjumper. it's steel and does not have bouncy forks. I am guessing we have the same taste in bikes then. ;-)


----------



## prepsheriff (May 8, 2012)

Finally, Done....


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

Slow Eddie said:


> I have a stumpjumper sport set up for commuting. Mostly stock components, right down to the tomaselli grips, but new crossroads tires and thorn proof tubes. Added a rear rack and fenders, front and rear lights, coffee cup holder and a bell. Good to go on the streets, MUT, and occasional singletrack foray


any chance you could share what kind of thorn prrof tubes and tires u use? I just asked because im still using the cheapest tubes and almost every week I ended up getting flat.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

I've got a '99 Nitanium Rockhopper converted for commuting/exploring duties. It's got a stealth O.D. paint job and I'm running a Surly 1x1 fork on the front. It continues to undergo refinement. I may try drop bars on it next. I ride it 22 miles a day. With the roads and areas I ride it, I'm still digging the 2.1" semi-knobby tires. Around here, even the pavement is rough, can't see myself going any skinnier on tires.


----------



## yeahdog31 (Jul 13, 2009)

jhobert said:


> any chance you could share what kind of thorn prrof tubes and tires u use? I just asked because im still using the cheapest tubes and almost every week I ended up getting flat.


Chances are if you're flatting that often it's not just the tubes. Check your rims and inside of your tires closely for barbs, thorns, spurs, etc.

I think you might consider a different type of tire, too, if that doesn't work. A lot of the time a flat is caused by a poor tire and not actually a cheap tube.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

yeahdog31 said:


> Chances are if you're flatting that often it's not just the tubes. Check your rims and inside of your tires closely for barbs, thorns, spurs, etc.


Words to live by. 
A thicker tube might help, but do make a careful check of tires and rim tape. For what its worth, I buy most of my tubes at the supermarket, and I avoid anything that says "thornproof" or has goop in them. Granted, my usual routes seem to be pretty tire-friendly, with relatively few goatheads and little broken glass.


----------



## apheod (Sep 3, 2012)

i used to commute on an old school full suspension giant. after going to a hybrid, i wouldn't want to go back, but there are a lot of paved trails around here, so i dont have to deal with a lot of rough patches or off roading.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

jhobert said:


> any chance you could share what kind of thorn prrof tubes and tires u use? I just asked because im still using the cheapest tubes and almost every week I ended up getting flat.


I use either Sunlite or Bontrager thornproof, which ever is cheaper at the time. Also use plastic tire strip inside the tire, and make sure what ever tire I buy is thorn resistant as well. That makes then heavier than they need to be but also makes then 98% bulletproof.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Also use a velox rim strip, works well. For one of my winter commuters, I run an 03 rockhopper, fender and rear rack. Sort o slicks allow me some longer dirt trails home too.


----------



## JayCo (Sep 7, 2012)

Just converted my Giant XTCc3 to use schwalbe marathon plus 26x1.35 tires. Hopefully this cuts down on punctures. my poor kenda small block eights were chewed up.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Before I switched back to larger tires I ran Kenda Kouriers both 35mm and 40mm at higher pressure (@65-70psi) and they were great. Their "K-Shield" Kevlar rubber formula did well against thorns, glass, goatheads, although they did loose against roofing nails, and a partially buried broken screwdriver.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Redline 29er Monocog here. Nothing fancy, just enough to get things done.


----------



## sbolt (Aug 27, 2012)

New to the forum. My old Diamond Back I found on Craigslist that I modified. Sill waiting on rear slick to arrive.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

NOS Kona Coiler Supreme. Got about six months on it; before that was a Jamis Dakar XLT.

I don't really care to have to go home and switch bikes just so I can get silly. That's probably reason #2 I don't HAVE a second bike.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Started looking around for a used KM or Ogre and judging form the prices I might as well go new. If I wait til next year I can get the Ogre in black.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

Here's my Craigslist find. 90 something Diamondback Apex. Ride it 6 miles each way to vanpool. Need to get it set up with rack & panniers still but quite pleased with this unit.


----------



## Burf (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm using a '02 trek 3700 with fenders and road tires, though I'm a bit envious of some of the other rides I'm seeing here. Might be time for a change soon...:thumbsup:


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I commute on one of my three 29er's 3-4 times per week.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

I'll throw mine in here, too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

Sometime I use my Stumpjumper ht for commuting, sometime with continental traffic tires and sometime with specialized nimbus tires. My Fox fork is useful for biking old streets in Florence!


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

My Ogre gets the job done. I'm taking a bit of a break this week while I source components for projects over Thanksgiving*, but normally I crank out 250 miles a week on that bike.

Over the years, I've owned a MTB (stolen from the downstairs garage), Flat bar urban bike (broke everything on it & sold it), three singlespeeds (crushed by a car, broke the frame, finally gave it away after riding the tits off it), a touring bike (sold it), a road bike (I still have this, but it only sees daylight when it's nice outside), a lightweight SSCX bike (geared too low, only sees commute time when it's snow outside), and now I'm back to a touring-frame MTB 29'er.

IMO the XC hardtails they have nowadays are freakin' awesome for commuting. Surly Ogre's and Karate Monkey's are more in our realm of affordability, but since I ride my commuter bikes so much (so far over 37k of miles on my commuters in the last 3 years), next time I get one I'll be going full custom - worked Ti tubing, no expenses spared, based off the Ogre that I have right now.

* don't have any family, don't have anyone to spend time with this year, so Thanksgiving is project week while shops are closed and do a buttload of riding that I normally wouldn't do .


----------



## riderb (Jun 1, 2009)

My 1x9 29'r ... for off season cold mucky road commuting....

















Sir Albert approves!

.


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

hunter006 said:


> so far over 37k of miles on my commuters in the last 3 years


You are an alarming individual.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sanath said:


> You are an alarming individual.


I need a hobby other than cycling *weeps*. That and I have a long commute (30+ mi each way).


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

I ride 29er single speed with a commute that is 12 miles each way. 


A single speed mountain bike with tubeless tires is about as reliable as a vehicle can get and just about perfect for commuting on a mix of sidewalk, greenway, single track, gravel. In the past I have used road bikes but they sucked for going up and down curbs plus my route was more limited in terms of bandit trails and cutting through unpaved areas.

Tubeless is great and I could never imagine going back to tubes for commuting.

The single gear somewhat limits how fast I can go. The bike is really setup for single track riding but getting to and from work is just junk miles so I mostly at a moderate to easy pace. If I feel strong, I can do some trail riding in a park on the way back home.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Out of curiosity, how many other people commuting on their MTB's "accidentally" detour through MTB/CX only terrain on the way home ?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ I do, but it's a short cut rather than a detour. The mostly trail option cuts off 2 miles, 6 to work instead of 8. Not that it's faster, it's just funner.


----------



## stpaulstchris (Feb 8, 2012)

So I bought a road bike but will need to use my mtb for commuting once the snow accumulates. How do i save myI shock? Will locking it out keep it from leaking? Should I find a cheap rigid fork?
Wheels and tires, last winter I used what came on the bike. This spring I had to build new wheels. I run tubes, but I had somone to pick me up the onetime I got a flat. I won't have that this season and want to be prepared for the worst. What should I be considering? Stick with tubes and my worn tires? Go to tubeless and/or swap tires?


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

stpaulstchris said:


> So I bought a road bike but will need to use my mtb for commuting once the snow accumulates. How do i save myI shock? Will locking it out keep it from leaking? Should I find a cheap rigid fork?
> Wheels and tires, last winter I used what came on the bike. This spring I had to build new wheels. I run tubes, but I had somone to pick me up the onetime I got a flat. I won't have that this season and want to be prepared for the worst. What should I be considering? Stick with tubes and my worn tires? Go to tubeless and/or swap tires?


There's different conditions and tolerances to worry about, so I think it's personal opinion for what is recommended. If the risk outweighs the reward, I'd go with new tires at least. I have less experience with Tubeless, other than my buddies recommend carrying at tube anyway just in case you do get "that big of a puncture".


----------



## Bikcomuter (Aug 19, 2012)

I recognize that pic Febikes(Mark)! That's Old Reedy Creek rd looking over I40 isn't it? I commute on a Trek 820 from 2002 that I found at work hanging on a wall by the front tire. Surly 1x1 fork, lights, rack, fenders sometimes. Love my 26x1.95 Kenda Komfort tires.


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

*'93 Rockhumper*

I found a pristine 1993 Specialized Rockhopper Sport in the local classifieds about two years ago. The original owner slapped on a Judy SL and aheadset set up, everything else was original. During the non-snowy months I have run Ritchey Tom Slick 26X2.10 from my previous commuter bike that I deemed too valuable to lock up outside. One of the tires wore out this summer so I went with a Continental Grand Prix 26X1.0. Forget Red Bull, skinny high pressure tires will give you wings.

This is the first year I am commuting year round. Winters are very harsh on the Canadian prairie so I went with Schwalbe Ice Spiker 26X2.10. They barely clear the fenders I have on but they don't get clogged up and have awesome amounts of grip. It will be interesting if the Shimano Exage drivetrain lasts the winter though.

My bike seems to be a good commuter. To the OP, if you have to lock up your bike outside I would go for the used cheapish route. I paid $200 for mine. First day locked up at work someone stole the barends off it ut: no problems since then, but I do have locking wheel skewers and seatpost bolt.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

smac said:


> I found a pristine 1993 Specialized Rockhopper Sport in the local classifieds about two years ago. The original owner slapped on a Judy SL and aheadset set up, everything else was original. During the non-snowy months I have run Ritchey Tom Slick 26X2.10 from my previous commuter bike that I deemed too valuable to lock up outside. One of the tires wore out this summer so I went with a Continental Grand Prix 26X1.0. Forget Red Bull, skinny high pressure tires will give you wings.
> 
> This is the first year I am commuting year round. Winters are very harsh on the Canadian prairie so I went with Schwalbe Ice Spiker 26X2.10. They barely clear the fenders I have on but they don't get clogged up and have awesome amounts of grip. It will be interesting if the Shimano Exage drivetrain lasts the winter though.
> 
> ...


Love your commuter. That Judy looks practically new. Hoping to get an old Peugeot commuter done, although winter in the desert is pretty easy.... comparatively speaking.


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Linoleum, the only marks on it are from when I took some clear tape off and took a bit of the paint off with it  I have always liked Peugeot's, they are popular with some of the more bike affectionado crowd up here.


----------

